
Isolated man in Amazon Jungle - AdamN
http://nypost.com/2016/09/22/the-terrifying-lonely-ordeal-of-man-of-the-hole/
======
randlet
“It’s almost certain that the rest of his tribe died from a combination of
disease, full-on violence and getting simply pushed out of where they used to
live,” Rob Walker

“Man of the Hole has rejected attempts at contact, sometimes violently ...
"The problem here is he sees the outside world as the enemy,” Walker

Gee I wonder what would make him think that?

------
alister
Not a single photo of him?

Since they are studying him, watching his activities, and even trying to
locate him by satellite, I wonder why they didn't try unattended, automated
wildlife cameras at likely locations and trails:

[https://encrypted.google.com/search?q=wildlife+camera&source...](https://encrypted.google.com/search?q=wildlife+camera&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X)

~~~
dmoy
If he hasn't given permission for the picture, maybe that's why? I'm not sure.

~~~
dmatthewson
He is seen briefly in the documentary about him. He definitely did not want
the documentarian there filming him.

